# Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT



## Gohrbi (26. November 2010)

*Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mittels Tool die Spannungen, die das NT ausgibt zu überwachen? 
Hatte Probs mit der GPU, wo hier die GPU Spannung unkontrolliert nach oben ging. von 1,08V auf 1,65V. Die GPU soll i.O. sein. Ursache wurde mit eventuell NT angesetzt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Ne die ganzen Tools sind nicht zu ebrauchen, wenn dann musst du die Spannung direkt am NT messen. Aber wenn die spannung extrem rauf geht und du das auch mit einem Tool ausgelsesen hast kannst du es sowieso vergessen. Diese Werte haben mit der Realität echt nix zu tun, sorry.


----------



## poiu (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

manchmal sind  tool ungenau aber  noch brauchbar, manchmal meilenweit von der Realität entfernt (hatte mal mit einem tool 15V @12V leitung^^) 

ohne gegen check mit einem multimeter weißt aber nicht was der fall ist.

somit sind tools eine nette spielerei und nicht mehr!


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Mit nem Multimeter kann man ja auch nur den momentanen Wert messen.
Das ist dann eine verfahrene Kiste. Neues NT? Wenn es dann das nicht ist, auch schade ums Geld. Ich werde mal die 12V Leitungen sortieren.


----------



## poiu (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

warum machst dir denn sorgen und geht es um das Cougar ind der sig?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Sorgen mache ich mir, weil die GPU Spannung sich verändert, auf bis zu 1,65V.
Die Karte ist eine Woche getestet worden.....null Fehler. Nun kann diese Schwankung am NT oder am PCIe Slot liegen, laut Techniker von asus.

Und ja, es ist dieses Cougar 700W


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Hatten wir hier nicht schon geklärt das es an der GraKa liegt 

Lass dir von dem Support keinen Blödsinn einreden, es liegt auf jeden Fall an der Karte!


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Ich dachte das ja auch, aber ich mußte die Karte zum Verkäufer (VVComputer) schicken. Asus macht die Rekla nur über den Händler.
Die testen seit einer Woche.....nichts. 
Ich habe dann den asus Support kontaktiert:


S_ehr geehrter Kunde,
wenn der Händler keine Probleme hat, auch nicht diese 1,65 Spannung, sieht es ja dann danach aus, dass ggf. der VGA Slot oder eine Spannung vom Netzteil Probleme macht.
Aber lassen Sie sich zeigen, dass die Karte beim Händler sauber läuft.

Technical Support Division ASUS Germany [M07M]
_

Aber, wie soll ich mir zeigen lassen das sie läuft?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

VV-Computer hat die Karte sicher nur kurz eingesteckt, funktioniert und wieder zurück geschickt -.-
Hattest du VV auf die Problematik genau hingewiesen?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Ne, die haben die Karte seit einer Woche bei sich zum testen, oder nur rumliegen??? Habe auch 2x mit denen telefoniert und das Ganze nochmal geschildert.

Die läuft bei denen wie ne Biene.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Haben die den auch mal versucht deinen Fall nach zu stellen?
Also gleiches/ähnliches Testsystem und entsprechende Anwendungen(bei Metro ist das bei dir ja aufgetreten)?


----------



## Gohrbi (26. November 2010)

*AW: Tool für Spannungskontrolle des NT*

Keine Ahnung, was die getestet haben. Ich werde nachher noch einmal anrufen.

Angeblich Benches. Ja bei Metro wars. Aber arge Probs hatte ich auch bei Call of Juarez. Einfrieren und Absturz, sogar des ganzen Sys. Da hatte ich auch nicht GPU-Z im Hintergrund laufen. Und nach nem Absturz oder einfrieren sind ja die Sachen eh weg, außer man läßt auch noch reporten.

*EDIT* Habe gerade Rücksprache gehalten. Null Fehler. Karte ist ok. Legen mir noch ein Prüfprotokoll dazu. Das wars.
Könnte auch ein Treiberfehler sein???? Sagt er.


----------

